# English Bull Terier thread



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

we all know they are brill dogs so lets see yours, i think i did a post very similar to this about 12 months back, and they are a dog that only bullie lovers and owners know. They are georgeous and useless but AB FAB


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

my baby Storm...she is 9 this year but still my baby :flrt:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Ian.g said:


> my baby Storm...she is 9 this year but still my baby :flrt:
> image


I love bullies, but Storm must be the most stunning girlie I've ever seen! She's a beauty!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

sweet indeed:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry Ian i didnt realise it was u (guinness a flowing well lol) yes i rember u posted on my last thread for bullies She is a stunner


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

rember i mean remember sorry guinness typing


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I love English bulls I was gonna get one but decided to get a olde tyme bulldog instead there's pics below in this section I may still get a English bul as well tho


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

diamondlil said:


> I love bullies, but Storm must be the most stunning girlie I've ever seen! She's a beauty!


thanks  she is a beautiful girl! but then i am biased :lol2:


LIZARD said:


> sorry Ian i didnt realise it was u (guinness a flowing well lol) yes i rember u posted on my last thread for bullies She is a stunner


Thanks mate :2thumb:



jaykickboxer said:


> I love English bulls I was gonna get one but decided to get a olde tyme bulldog instead there's pics below in this section I may still get a English bul as well tho


EBT`s are great dogs...but deffinately not for everyone! they are THE MOST stubborn and awkward dogs ever! but so loving with it, you do have to have a LOT of patience, and a VERY good sense of humour to own one...Storm is 9 this year and only in the last year or so has she calmed down to be the perfect dog, up until the last year or so i felt like throttling her almost daily :lol2:....but then i look at her and my heart melts, so to me all the stress has been well worth it! :flrt:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

shes stunning mate anyways yeh i no all about englishs a few of my friends and my next door neighbor when i grew up had them i have a olde tyme bully which to be fair is probably more stubborn then an english he has selective heraing and all sorts hes a nut case hes 6 and a half months old

















i may get a english bully as a companion for him.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

lovely dog mate! i have an american bulldog and a staffie, and they are like highly trained police dogs compared to Storm (and the american bull dog is only coming up 7 months bless him :lol2 trust me i thought i knew all about EBT`s (I knew people who had them, knew a few etc) but i still got a huge shock when i actually got one...but as i say, they are deffinately worth it! :no1:.....i go by the rule of three with Storm, i have to tell her to do something AT LEAST three times before she even takes notice, let alone does it :lol2:...she is very good at recall though which is a blessing! but thats about the only thing she ever does straight away bless her.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a Staffies owner.This is Cleo.









Check this out you won't see every day.A Liver Eniglish bull terrier i'd love one this color:2thumb:.
This color is a show ring color falt.God knows why i fail to see how coat color is relivent to a dog bred to fight.
I doutb if they ever got a dog SBT or EBT Liver in color that they wouldn't have used it in the pit.

Liver English bull terrier(Not mine but wish it was).


----------



## bluest170 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Buster*

This is my english bull terrier Buster doing his commando crawl!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I love the red and White one gazz ur staffs realy nice


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

bluest170 said:


> This is my english bull terrier Buster doing his commando crawl!
> 
> 
> image


That what my staffie does:lol2:.Does yours try and creep up on birds deffo Pigeons/doves:lol2:.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

This guy is breeding some fantastic EBT, if I was to own one it would definately be a more athletic dog like these, I do really like them and wanted one anyway, but I do prefer the less exagerated features.
www.thunderrockoldtymebullbreeds.co.uk - ingles bull photos


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

gazz said:


> I'm a Staffies owner.This is Cleo.
> image
> 
> Check this out you won't see every day.A Liver Eniglish bull terrier i'd love one this color:2thumb:.
> ...


that is beautiful! :mf_dribble: black and tan staffies are a fault too i think and they are stunning! i love ebts my friend had one and there was no moving her if she din't want to go somewhere, she would just lay down and crawl in slow motion, such a funny dog! :lol2:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

bluest170 said:


> This is my english bull terrier Buster doing his commando crawl!
> 
> 
> image


i missed that pic, that'd be the crawl my friends did :2thumb:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't like that look at all if that's what they used to be like no wonder they changed em there too skinny


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

One of ours, Megan.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

samurai said:


> that is beautiful! :mf_dribble: black and tan staffies are a fault too i think


Yes Black/Tan is a fault also.As again i fail to see why.









Yet if you have a Black/tan and white a Tri colored you can show them.And possibly win that's so double dutch.









But Black/Tan and Black/tan and white is not a fault in English bull terriers.Yet Blue is a fault in English bull terrier ? but blues good in staffies why they came from the same stock.It's such a waste of good dogs.As there's no health issues with these coat colors as Blue staffies do great.And Black/Tan English bull terrier do great and there nothing wrong with liver.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

just took these pics.....heres my boys Maverick (Staffy) and Leo (American Bulldog) having a cuddle after a hard evenings playing :lol2:




























Thats actually Storms bed...but if she isn`t in it they usually make a b-line for it! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> I don't like that look at all if that's what they used to be like no wonder they changed em there too skinny


I guess it depends on taste, its obviously a working lines dog and not bred for the show ring and that IMO is commendable, as I said though its a matter of personal preference. I keep an American bulldog and I prefer the dogs that are slimmer and more agile to the bully types.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

I had an E.B.T many years ago. His father was a K.C. reg and THE biggest bully I've ever seen. The mother was half E.B.T. half ? The granddam apparently lived on a country estate and got jumped by a gundog. I reckon it was probably a pointer as mine used to stand 'on point' when he saw something at a distance. I called him Sykes and he was the best damn dog a man could ever have. Yes, he was a stubborn s.o.b. but sooo loyal and steady. I knew very little about dogs in those days and made a lot of mistakes but he was my friend and companion without fault. He did have a habit of wandering off though (once bulldozing his way through a 4 foot thick privet hedge) Early one morning though his nose went to the ground and he was gone! I heard of sightings of him but despite many phone calls and searches I never found him. I'm convinced someone stole him, I just hope they gave him a good life, he was 7 years old when he dissapeared and I'd had him from 8 weeks old. I wish I had bred from him as he was just like the bull terriers of old. If this thread runs I'll try to scan and upload pics BUT what I know about computers you could fit into a matchbox without taking the matches out first!!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Heres a BT thread...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/286260-my-bull-terrier-pic-heavy.html


I'll post my pics here again of Kizzy my BT


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SiUK said:


> This guy is breeding some fantastic EBT, if I was to own one it would definately be a more athletic dog like these, I do really like them and wanted one anyway, but I do prefer the less exagerated features.
> www.thunderrockoldtymebullbreeds.co.uk - ingles bull photos


I love these Dogs :flrt: Especially Tsunami and Hinks :flrt::flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I love these Dogs :flrt: Especially Tsunami and Hinks :flrt::flrt:


:2thumb::no1:


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## ClareD (Feb 7, 2010)

We foster for various bull breed rescues so it depends what day it is as to how many dogs I have in my kitchen !!
Here are some of them....


----------



## ClareD (Feb 7, 2010)

Hope you like my dogs and some of my 'visitors' ?

Clare x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> Heres a BT thread...
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/286260-my-bull-terrier-pic-heavy.html
> 
> ...


All the dogs on this thread are beautiful but I love these pics of Kizzy sun worshipping, Excellent:flrt:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> All the dogs on this thread are beautiful but I love these pics of Kizzy sun worshipping, Excellent:flrt:


I know, she makes me laugh somtiems, just a shame the garden was a sight for saw eyes :blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

x Sarah x said:


> I know, she makes me laugh somtiems, just a shame the garden was a sight for saw eyes :blush:


 
I never even noticed the garden:lol2:I was to busy awwing at Kizzy:flrt:


----------

